# Flounder Rigs and Fishing Tips



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Ever since I was a kid I have fished for flounder a basic way. This usually involved a 1/2 ozor larger jig with a pink and white grub on the end of a leader and a foot ormore above that shrimp, finger mullet or some other live bait. 

While not always a consistent producer of fish it has been a way that I have always gotten someresults. 

What rigs or you using.


----------



## frenchdaddy (Oct 4, 2007)

10-12# test 1/4 ounce lead head (red) and a dead LY rigged through the mouth and out of the back, like a plastic shad. I work it just like and artificial but it smells like a real bait. Has always been very good for me.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I like artificial due to the fact that Anyone can catch fish with live bait.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

The rig I use is a 5 prong stainles gig attached to the end of a 8ft medium action dowl pole. There always biting with this rig.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>I like artificial due to the fact that Anyone can catch fish with live bait. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblPostSignature>Cisco Squid</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I must be doing it wrong. :banghead


----------



## REGGIN_DIPUTS (Mar 11, 2008)

1/2 oz jig head with a 3" new penny gulp works for me fish any dock in the sound. They should start showing up when the water warms up. Gigging is for little cuuunnt hairs that cant fish


----------



## Salt Life (Sep 30, 2007)

> *REGGIN_DIPUTS (3/12/2008)*
> 
> Gigging is for little cuuunnt hairs that cant fish


WOW ! opcorn


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

The last time I was gigging was for frogs, I put a 5' cottonmouth in the boat. I have not been invited back to Demopolis.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *REGGIN_DIPUTS (3/12/2008)*1/2 oz jig head with a 3" new penny gulp works for me fish any dock in the sound. They should start showing up when the water warms up. Gigging is for little cuuunnt hairs that cant fish


Good lord! Bad experience with floundering?....


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Red Fly (3/9/2008)*Ever since I was a kid I have fished for flounder a basic way. This usually involved a 1/2 ozor larger jig with a pink and white grub on the end of a leader and a foot ormore above that shrimp, finger mullet or some other live bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which do you end up usually catching the most fish on? The live bait or the trailer? Also, how do you connect the line that has the live bait on it? 3-way swivel?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

call me crazy but a 1/2 oz jig with a spinner and using cut up pieces of raw chicken has worked wonders for me.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Wharf Rat, 

To answer you question. The jig does as well as the shrimp and vice versa. 

A few years back I was crappie fishing with a friend on Smith Lake in Alabama. He pulled out some old crappie rigs that I hadn't seen in a while. When I came home I set up a flounder rig using a hooklear like you see below.










I usually use a 1/2 oz jig head on bottom. Use a crimp and glass bead to hold the lear about 12" to 18" above the jig. I then rig a hook and line off of this.

The lear is usally a 5" lear, this keeps the shrimp <U>or whatever</U> off my line. Its worked well over the past years.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow! Glad I joined these forums.Great info guys!!!


----------

